# CONOZCAN UN POCO DE ILO



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Hola amigos, Ilo es el puerto peruano mas austral del peru, cerca a Tacna (a dos horas de viaje, y media hora mas para llegar a Arica).
Es un lugar con una geografia impresionante, porque la ciudad se desarrolla frentea al mar. de gente calida y cariñosa. Lastima que no cuento con mas fotos de mi ciudad, pero es una deuda que tengo con Uds. 
Saludos.
Estas fotos son de los sitios turisticos, aunque no dan una idea de la ciudad, pero empecemos por algo.

Esta es la glorieta, es un mirador turistico.









Este es el muelle ENAPU









El palacio Municipal (aunque ahora esta pintado de un color sobrio)









La Iglesia San Jeronimo, la mas antigua de la ciudad









La reserva Natural de Punta de Coles, donde viven los lobos de mar.









Tipica casona de epoca republicana


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Gracias por cumplir con la deuda jaja, igual me gustaria ver mas fotos de tu ciudad. Saludos!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

interesante Ilo,lo que veo que se preocupa en el verdor.Si no me equivoco el malecon es todo un parque.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas fotos, Toño. No tendrás alguna de los edificios de Southern (de diez pisos)?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Quedas debiendo mas imágenes Toño, yo no conozco Ilo y se ve muy porteño, esa foto de Punta de coles es bonita... Pero coincido con Pedro, agarra tu cámara el fin de semana largo que se avecina y toma algunas pics de la ciudad y su arquitectura, esa contribución será super valiosa para el foro.

Bonito thread


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

pedro1011 said:


> Buenas fotos, Toño. No tendrás alguna de los edificios de Southern (de diez pisos)?


ESAS TE LAS DEBO DESDE HACE TIEMPO.... PACIENCIA


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

OJALA SE REALIZE EL MEGA PUERTO EN ILO


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

OJALA SE REALIZE EL MEGA PUERTO EN ILO


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ojalá.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos de Ilo qunk seria excelente las fotos de la ciudad, weno pero la intension vale y grax por postear las fotos.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

Que bella se ve.
La municipalidad se veía bien así, ¿porqué pintarle sobría?

Esos elefantes marinos se pasean como Pedro por su casa? Son peligrosos, en San Antonio uno de esos atacó a una señora y le destrozó la cartera con todas sus cosas.

Cuidado.

Está muy bonito el puerto...¿ cómo es el,proyecto de Mega puerto? besos.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Esmeralda said:


> Que bella se ve.
> La municipalidad se veía bien así, ¿porqué pintarle sobría?
> 
> Esos elefantes marinos se pasean como Pedro por su casa? Son peligrosos, en San Antonio uno de esos atacó a una señora y le destrozó la cartera con todas sus cosas.
> ...


Bueno, los lobos marinos estan en una zona declarada como reserva natural, solo se ingresa alli con autorizacion. Acerca delm megapuerto es un proyecto ya de años, pero depende (como siempre) de la voluntad politica.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Bonitas las fotos, gracias.

P.D. Tiene q hacerse realidad el Mega Puerto.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonitas fotos, esperamos te escapes de tu infierno y puedas tomar algunas fotos de tu ciudad.


----------



## ALVAROV (Jul 25, 2010)

MUY BUENAS FOTOSSS


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

ALVAROV said:


> MUY BUENAS FOTOSSS


las he visto mejores XD!!!

:lock::lock:

este thread es demasiado viejito


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Mi mamá es de Ilo y yo nunca he estado en esa ciudad, se ve bonita, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## blacksheep32 (Aug 31, 2006)

la ultima vez q fui a ilo me gusto muchisimo.. estuvo muy ordenado y limpio...! a 2 o menos horas d mi tacna.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Old. Hay temas mas recientes con fotos mas actualizadas. Este thread con mas de 4 años de antiguedad ya cumplió su objetivo.


----------

